# Please support my Diabetes Petition



## wallycorker (Apr 28, 2009)

Dear All,

I have posted a petition on the 10 Downing Street website regarding the advice given by the health authorities particularly to Type 2 diabetics - however, I know that many Type 1 diabetics disagree with the carbohydrate advice given to them.

The petition can be found via the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

Hope that some of you will consider supporting my petition.

Perhaps this is a facility provided by the Government is something that, as a group, we could make better use of to let the powers that be aware of our views.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm trying wont load up for me just keeps saying done and nothing is showing up


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

having the same problem as steff wally


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> I'm trying wont load up for me just keeps saying done and nothing is showing up




Hi Steff,

Thanks! I've tested the link and it works OK for me.

Let me know how you get on.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## Caroline (Apr 28, 2009)

works on my work computer will try from home tonight.

We live in a democracy and we all have a voice which we are allowed to use. Let it be heard for the greater good.

The optimist in me keeps hoping someone important reads every single post on these forums


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

nope still the same wally 
you managed to get on yet mike ?


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

nope is still the same on mine to wally


----------



## hellbell84 (Apr 28, 2009)

i have signed it for you, even though im type 1, but the general info does need a bit of an update me thinks!! 


all the best


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

hmm weird that i will try again then in about 30 minutes x


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

i will have to wait till i get home me thinks as the laptop could be playing silly beggars again


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> hmm weird that i will try again then in about 30 minutes x



Hi again Steff,

Try Googling "Downing Street Petitions" then search for "Diabetes" - see if that gets you there.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

thank you john let you know how i go x


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 28, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i will have to wait till i get home me thinks as the laptop could be playing silly beggars again



Hi Mike,

Same suggestion as I gave to Steff.

Try Googling "Downing Street Petitions" then search for "Diabetes" - see if that gets you there.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

nope sorry john still no luck. think it is the laptop and my "dongle" playing soft beggars with me. will defo sign it when i get home tho


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 28, 2009)

hellbell84 said:


> i have signed it for you, even though im type 1, but the general info does need a bit of an update me thinks!!
> 
> 
> all the best



Hi hellbell84,

Thanks! Please remember to click on the link that you will receive from 10 Downing Street. You need to do that for your vote to be registered. Check that your name appears on the petition.

Only one supporter has registered so far - David Peers.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

hi wally i have managed to sign it now


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

no such luck for me


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

all done stop the panic ha 

god took ages x


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

I saw my name and then it went , it says 7 signatures and i only count 6 names 

arghhhhhhhh where am i


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> I saw my name and then it went , it says 7 signatures and i only count 6 names
> 
> arghhhhhhhh where am i



The other one is mine - it doesn't show in the list.


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

i see

well i got the confirmation email and it shows my name next to an alison and a terry so it must be ok 

x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi iv'e signed it, although i'm type 1 i still think the advice needs a shake up


----------



## Donald (Apr 28, 2009)

Signed up done & dusted


----------



## Eggle (Apr 28, 2009)

Signed and confirmed

Eggle
(Andre)


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 28, 2009)

Eggle said:


> Signed and confirmed
> 
> Eggle
> (Andre)



Hi Andre - Thanks! 

It's good to meet you.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 28, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi iv'e signed it, although i'm type 1 i still think the advice needs a shake up



Hi insulinaddict09 - Thanks! 

It's good to meet you.

I realise that the issues are not too relevant to your own situation but I'm certain that you understand the situation.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i see
> 
> well i got the confirmation email and it shows my name next to an alison and a terry so it must be ok
> 
> x



Well done Steff!

Best Wishes - John


----------



## vince13 (Apr 28, 2009)

I've just signed up too with no problems.  Good luck.


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 28, 2009)

vince13 said:


> I've just signed up too with no problems.  Good luck.



Thanks vince13!

Well done! It's good to meet you too.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicely worded John - all signed up!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

wallycorker said:


> Hi insulinaddict09 - Thanks!
> 
> It's good to meet you.
> 
> ...




I was told to eat PLENTY of carbs at every meal and my sugars have been in the high 20's... since ive been low carbing {2nd week now] my levels have been in the normal range..


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 28, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I was told to eat PLENTY of carbs at every meal and my sugars have been in the high 20's... since ive been low carbing {2nd week now] my levels have been in the normal range..



Great to hear that! Keep it up! Control is everthing!


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 28, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Nicely worded John - all signed up!



Thanks Northerner

Well done! How far North?

Best Wishes - John


----------



## bev (Apr 28, 2009)

I signed too. Bev


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2009)

wallycorker said:


> Thanks Northerner
> 
> Well done! How far North?
> 
> Best Wishes - John



Not very at the moment John - I'm in Southampton! But from West Yorkshire originally (Whoo! West Yorkshire!!!)


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 28, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Not very at the moment John - I'm in Southampton! But from West Yorkshire originally (Whoo! West Yorkshire!!!)



Southampton! Southhampton! You better get that name changed to Southerner! 

Thought you were going to say Berwick or something similar.


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 28, 2009)

bev said:


> I signed too. Bev



Thanks for that Bev - I'm grateful.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 28, 2009)

I've signed up


----------



## DiabeticDave (Apr 28, 2009)

Blimey.........I've been a known Diabetic for a week only, and you lot have me signing my life away to Highland Brown. Cruel lot...lol


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 28, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Blimey.........I've been a known Diabetic for a week only, and you lot have me signing my life away to Highland Brown. Cruel lot...lol



Hi DiabeticDave - It's good to meet you.

It's not so bad just so long as you get in control of your own situation.

I've been Type 2 for nearly nine years and I don't really think that my life has changed very much. Certainly, I don't think that I have any problems at present.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## DiabeticDave (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you John...


----------



## kojack (Apr 28, 2009)

wallycorker said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have posted a petition on the 10 Downing Street website regarding the advice given by the health authorities particularly to Type 2 diabetics - however, I know that many Type 1 diabetics disagree with the carbohydrate advice given to them.
> 
> John



Registered just now.  I note closing date is today.

From other posters on this forum, I must consider myself extremely fortunate in having the excellent service I experience here


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 28, 2009)

Yep signed up for you.  Good luck


----------



## DiabeticDave (Apr 28, 2009)

kojack said:


> Registered just now.  I note closing date is today.
> 
> From other posters on this forum, I must consider myself extremely fortunate in having the excellent service I experience here



I thought it was 28th April 2010..........I may be wrong


----------



## kojack (Apr 28, 2009)

I think I'll crawl back under my stone Dave or maybe test my BG. It is in fact 2010 *not* 2009


----------



## DiabeticDave (Apr 28, 2009)

.........Should of gone to specsavers........


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

kojack said:


> I think I'll crawl back under my stone Dave or maybe test my BG. It is in fact 2010 *not* 2009




I thought it was 2009 as well!!!! need to get my eyes tested.... again


----------



## kojack (Apr 28, 2009)

I did Dave. Still paying the mortgage. Had just replaced two sets of three pairs when I was diagnosed diabetic. When it was under control, had to have them all reglazed plus prescription polaroids. Grrrr.


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 29, 2009)

kojack said:


> Registered just now.  I note closing date is today.
> 
> From other posters on this forum, I must consider myself extremely fortunate in having the excellent service I experience here



Thanks kojack,

It's only just opened - not closing today.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## katie (Apr 29, 2009)

*signed*

I will try to get others to sign it too.


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 29, 2009)

katie said:


> *signed*
> 
> I will try to get others to sign it too.



Great stuff Katie - Thanks!

Hope that you will be successful.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Apr 29, 2009)

wallycorker said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have posted a petition on the 10 Downing Street website regarding the advice given by the health authorities particularly to Type 2 diabetics - however, I know that many Type 1 diabetics disagree with the carbohydrate advice given to them.
> 
> ...


Dear John,

Have just signed your petition - it does exactly what I was considering doing, well done!

Dodger


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 29, 2009)

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear John,
> 
> Have just signed your petition - it does exactly what I was considering doing, well done!
> 
> Dodger



Thanks for that Dodger!

Best Wishes - John


----------



## wallycorker (May 3, 2009)

katie said:


> *signed*
> 
> I will try to get others to sign it too.



Hi again Katie,

Did you have any joy in getting others to sign it too. That's a good idea perhaps other members of this forum would be willing to do that too.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## wallycorker (May 10, 2009)

Hi all!

I'm still looking for support for my petition.

Any others willing to register?

John


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2009)

wallycorker said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm still looking for support for my petition.
> 
> ...



Hi John,

Have you tried advertising it on the other UK forums? Diabetes.co.uk is a popular one (although obviously not as wonderful as this one!).


----------



## Sugarbum (May 10, 2009)

wallycorker said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm still looking for support for my petition.
> 
> ...




Hi John,

Good on you for taking some action. I am inspired to do one on test strips!!!! 
I have signed and fingers crossed for a positive outcome.

I was just wondering about the facebook link option at the bottom, have you used it?

all the best, lou x


----------



## carolyn (May 10, 2009)

Hi. I have just voted and confirmed. I have always been told to eat carbs with every meal.
________
Bondage Fantasy


----------



## ukjohn (May 10, 2009)

From one John to another, I have signed your Petition..Good luck.


----------



## wallycorker (May 12, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Have you tried advertising it on the other UK forums? Diabetes.co.uk is a popular one (although obviously not as wonderful as this one!).



Thanks Northerner - Yes I've taken it elsewhere too.

It is moving up but so far quite slowly.

However, I thought that diabetics might be a little bit more proactive about the way their condition is treated.


----------



## runner (May 12, 2009)

ukjohn said:


> From one John to another, I have signed your Petition..Good luck.



Likewise! Signed it today and will put a link to it at some point, from my website.


----------



## runner (May 12, 2009)

wallycorker said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm still looking for support for my petition.
> 
> ...



Hi John, might ber an idea to post a reminder every now and again and put the link to it in each time.


----------



## wallycorker (May 15, 2009)

carolyn said:


> Hi. I have just voted and confirmed. I have always been told to eat carbs with every meal.



Thanks Carolyn - Please ask others to do the same.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## wallycorker (Jun 1, 2009)

wallycorker said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have posted a petition on the 10 Downing Street website regarding the advice given by the health authorities particularly to Type 2 diabetics - however, I know that many Type 1 diabetics disagree with the carbohydrate advice given to them.
> 
> ...



Hi to any new members - I'm still looking for supporters of this petition.

Hope that you will consider helping.

John


----------



## wallycorker (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm still looking for support for my diabetes petition to 10 Downing Street.

Is there anyone around who is willing to give me their support?

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

Thanks in advance if there is.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## sweetsatin (Jun 11, 2009)

I managed to get in & sign it no probs


----------



## wallycorker (Jun 13, 2009)

sweetsatin said:


> I managed to get in & sign it no probs



Thanks for doing that sweetstatin.

Hope that others will do the same.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## jerryatric (Jun 13, 2009)

*petition*

Have just signed your petition


----------



## wallycorker (Jun 17, 2009)

jerryatric said:


> Have just signed your petition



Thanks for that jerryatric - I'm grateful.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## Proudspirit (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi, i've signed, will put link on my facebook and add it on the weight watchers boards too, hopefully they will sign too! 

Julie


----------



## wallycorker (Jun 17, 2009)

Proudspirit said:


> Hi, i've signed, will put link on my facebook and add it on the weight watchers boards too, hopefully they will sign too!
> 
> Julie


Thanks for doing that Julie. Please encourage others to do the same.


----------



## wallycorker (Jun 23, 2009)

Are there any new members or members who haven't signed up to support my petition on the 10 Downing Street website regarding the advice given by the health authorities particularly to Type 2 diabetics? However, I know that many Type 1 diabetics also disagree with the carbohydrate advice given to them.

The petition can be found via the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

Hope that more of you will consider supporting my petition.

John


----------



## bev (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi John,
It may be better to have this thread as a 'sticky'? Some newbies might miss it. If you ask Northerner nicely - he might oblige!Bev


----------



## nickie (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi John, signed today, fingers crossed it works.


----------



## wallycorker (Jun 25, 2009)

nickie said:


> Hi John, signed today, fingers crossed it works.



Thanks Nickie - Hope that others will offer their support too.


----------



## wallycorker (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm still hoping to receive more support for my petition to 10 Downing Street.

The petition can be found via the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

Hope that more of you will consider supporting my petition.

John


----------



## wallycorker (Jul 10, 2009)

Proudspirit said:


> Hi, i've signed, will put link on my facebook and add it on the weight watchers boards too, hopefully they will sign too!
> 
> Julie


Thanks Julie - Hope that others will too.

The petition can be found via the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

John


----------



## wallycorker (Jul 22, 2009)

I have posted a petition on the 10 Downing Street website regarding the advice given by the health authorities particularly to Type 2 diabetics - however, I know that many Type 1 diabetics disagree with the carbohydrate advice given to them.

The petition can be found via the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

Hope that some more of you will consider supporting my petition.


----------



## wallycorker (Jul 31, 2009)

Are there any new members around who might be willing to support my diabetes petition to 10 Downing Street.

The petition can be found via the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

Hope that some more of you will consider supporting my petition.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## wallycorker (Sep 15, 2009)

Are there any new members around who might be willing to support my diabetes petition to 10 Downing Street?

The petition can be found via the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

Hope that some more of you will consider supporting my petition.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 15, 2009)

I've signed it.


----------



## emmasamduke (Sep 16, 2009)

wallycorker said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have posted a petition on the 10 Downing Street website regarding the advice given by the health authorities particularly to Type 2 diabetics - however, I know that many Type 1 diabetics disagree with the carbohydrate advice given to them.
> 
> ...



i have singed GL


----------



## emmasamduke (Sep 16, 2009)

emmasamduke said:


> i have singed GL


signed lol


----------



## vince13 (Sep 16, 2009)

One more small one for the petition - good luck !


----------



## hellbell84 (Sep 16, 2009)

i have signed too!! will you let us all know if/when you hear anything as i totally agree - no offence take T2 but i think all diabetics are tainted with the same brush when we all know there is a significant difference between the two types and how each of us can stablise our condition

Good luck!!!


----------



## wallycorker (Sep 16, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> I've signed it.


Thanks Alison - Hope that others will too.

The petition can be found via the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

John


----------



## vince13 (Sep 16, 2009)

wallycorker said:


> Thanks Alison - Hope that others will too.
> 
> The petition can be found via the link below:
> 
> ...



Has anyone else found that no email link came through from No 10 for you to confirm your signature to the petition ?  I've tried several times and the note came up each time to await an email so I could confirm but it hasn't come through.   I only have one email account, which is correctly shown on my signature to the form, - why are they ignoring me !!


----------



## katie (Sep 16, 2009)

faith have u checked your junk mail?


----------



## vince13 (Sep 17, 2009)

katie said:


> faith have u checked your junk mail?



Yes, nothing in there = I think No. 10 know I'm a troublemaker and don't want to let me in !


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2009)

hmmm might have to wait and see is wally comes back and see what he says


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2009)

vince13 said:


> Yes, nothing in there = I think No. 10 know I'm a troublemaker and don't want to let me in !



Faith, you are already on the list of petitioners from a while ago - I'm guessing you signed it when John first set it up so it won't let you vote twice!


----------



## vince13 (Sep 17, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Faith, you are already on the list of petitioners from a while ago - I'm guessing you signed it when John first set it up so it won't let you vote twice!




Oh My God - now I've got Dementia too !!!

Thank you Alan.....................


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2009)

lol leats thats that sorted x


----------



## wallycorker (Sep 18, 2009)

What happened there did I get a new supporter for my petition? 

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

John


----------



## wallycorker (Sep 27, 2009)

Are there any new members or members who haven't signed up to support my petition on the 10 Downing Street website regarding the advice given by the health authorities particularly to Type 2 diabetics? However, I know that many Type 1 diabetics also disagree with the carbohydrate advice given to them.

The petition can be found via the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

Hope that more of you will consider supporting my petition.

John


----------



## am64 (Sep 27, 2009)

wallycorker said:


> Are there any new members or members who haven't signed up to support my petition on the 10 Downing Street website regarding the advice given by the health authorities particularly to Type 2 diabetics? However, I know that many Type 1 diabetics also disagree with the carbohydrate advice given to them.
> 
> The petition can be found via the link below:
> 
> ...



signed ...thanks for bringing to my attention....my GP great all my stuff was given to me and i get strips etc on prescription no problem


----------



## cazscot (Sep 27, 2009)

Signed  (My name is Carol McCormack)


----------



## wallycorker (Oct 2, 2009)

am64 said:


> signed ...thanks for bringing to my attention....my GP great all my stuff was given to me and i get strips etc on prescription no problem


Thanks am64 - I'm grateful.

I hope that there will be others who will offer their support too.

The petition can be found via the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

May be some new members who will consider supporting my petition.

Best wishes - John


----------



## williammcd (Oct 2, 2009)

just signed up hope it does some good


----------



## wallycorker (Oct 13, 2009)

cazscot said:


> Signed  (My name is Carol McCormack)


Thanks for supporting my petition Carol - I hope that others will too - possibly the new members who haven't come across it before.

The petition can be found via the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

The petition has 379 supporters so far but we need to get that to 500 to be certain that 10 Downing Street will respond. Every one helps!

Best wishes - John


----------



## twinnie (Oct 14, 2009)

just signed it


----------



## ukjeff27 (Oct 14, 2009)

Signed and sent, well done.


----------



## wallycorker (Oct 24, 2009)

williammcd said:


> just signed up hope it does some good


Thanks williammcd - I'm grateful!

I hope that there might be some more new members or members who haven't signed up to support my petition on the 10 Downing Street website regarding the advice given by the health authorities particularly to Type 2 diabetics.

The petition can be found via the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

Hope that more of you will consider supporting my petition and perhaps encourage friends and family to offer their support also.

John


----------



## Carynb (Oct 25, 2009)

Just signed it.
C


----------



## wallycorker (Oct 30, 2009)

twinnie said:


> just signed it


Thanks twinnie - I'm grateful.

Any new members who will offer their support too?

The petition can be found via the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

Best wishes - John


----------



## recyclequeen (Oct 31, 2009)

*hi there*

just signed your petition, worked first time 

recyclequeen


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 31, 2009)

i have done it my mother in law is just been diagnosed few months ago she live in spain and i told her to ask for a glucose meter SHE HAS GOT ONE   SHE IS MEETING WITH A GROUP OF ENGLISH EX PAT THERE  [she his not been diagnosed because of her weight for sure she is only 7 stone average height]


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 31, 2009)

done and done


----------



## wallycorker (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for your support! 

Don't forget that you need to click on the link in the email that you will receive from 10 Downing Street to register your support. 

That's important!


----------



## Casper (Nov 3, 2009)

Signed it, went in and checked that my name was definitley on the list.  And it is!!


----------



## wallycorker (Nov 18, 2009)

twinnie said:


> just signed it


Thanks twinnie - I'm grateful!

I hope that there might be some more new members or members who haven't signed up to support my petition on the 10 Downing Street website regarding the advice given by the health authorities particularly to Type 2 diabetics.

The petition can be found via the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

Hope that more of you will consider supporting my petition and perhaps encourage friends and family to offer their support also.

John


----------



## karinagal (Nov 18, 2009)

Done - think I'm number 449


----------



## Jean (Nov 18, 2009)

..so I'm probably 450


----------



## wallycorker (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks to both of you. 

However, I can't see where your support has been registered (names appear at the bottom). Please ensure that you click on the link in the email that you receive from 10 Downing Street to register your support. That part is very important.

Best wishes - John


----------



## karinagal (Nov 19, 2009)

wallycorker said:


> Thanks to both of you.
> 
> However, I can't see where your support has been registered (names appear at the bottom). Please ensure that you click on the link in the email that you receive from 10 Downing Street to register your support. That part is very important.
> 
> Best wishes - John



I definitely did that John, and I checked the petition and my name was right there a couple from the bottom


----------



## wallycorker (Nov 20, 2009)

karinagal said:


> I definitely did that John, and I checked the petition and my name was right there a couple from the bottom


I think that it's the website that's acting up - looking one way shows 448 supporters and another shows 455 supporters. It'll catch up in it's own good time.

Hope that we will be able to get it up to 500 so the Government need to respond.

Thanks again.

John


----------



## wallycorker (Nov 24, 2009)

karinagal said:


> Done - think I'm number 449


Thanks karingal - I'm grateful!

I hope that there might be some more new members or members who haven't signed up to support my petition on the 10 Downing Street website regarding the advice given by the health authorities particularly to Type 2 diabetics.

The petition can be found via the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

Hope that more of you will consider supporting my petition and perhaps encourage friends and family to offer their support also.

John


----------



## shiv (Nov 24, 2009)

i've signed it!


----------



## karinagal (Nov 24, 2009)

wallycorker said:


> Thanks karingal - I'm grateful!
> 
> I hope that there might be some more new members or members who haven't signed up to support my petition on the 10 Downing Street website regarding the advice given by the health authorities particularly to Type 2 diabetics.
> 
> ...



I've forwarded it on to family, hopefully this will get you a few more signatures!

Karina


----------



## wallycorker (Nov 25, 2009)

karinagal said:


> I've forwarded it on to family, hopefully this will get you a few more signatures!
> 
> Karina


Thanks Karina! That's great!

A Charles Gallagher has appeared at the bottom of the list. I assume that he will be one of your family. Please send him my thanks too.

Best wishes - John


----------



## rachelha (Nov 25, 2009)

Just signed it


----------



## wallycorker (Nov 28, 2009)

Jean said:


> ..so I'm probably 450


Thanks Jean,

Best wishes - John


----------



## wallycorker (Dec 2, 2009)

shiv said:


> i've signed it!


.
Thanks for your help Shiv,

Nearly there now - only need 31 more supporters to ensure that 10 Downing Street need to respond.

Best wishes - John


----------



## wallycorker (Dec 3, 2009)

rachelha said:


> Just signed it


Thanks rachela - I'm grateful! We are up to 473 supporters now. Just need another 27 to reach 500 - the level at which the Government need to make a formal response.

I hope that there might be some more new members or members who haven't signed up yet. 

The petition can be found via the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

Hope that more of you will consider supporting my petition and perhaps encourage friends and family to offer their support also.

John


----------



## wallycorker (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks to all who have supported my petition so far - I'm grateful! 

We are up to 479 supporters now. Just need another 21 to reach 500 - the level at which the Government need to make a formal response. Hoping for a final push to get us to that target.

The petition can be found via the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

If you haven't already done so I hope that you will take a couple of minutes to do so. Please encourage friends and family to offer their support also.

John
__________________


----------



## wallycorker (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks to all who have supported my petition so far - I'm grateful! 

We are up to 536 supporters now but still need as many more as we can get to send the strongest possible message to 10 Downing Street.

The petition can be found via the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

If you haven't already done so I hope that you will take a couple of minutes to do so. Please encourage friends and family to offer their support also.

Hoping to find some more supporters from our newer members at least.

John


----------



## wallycorker (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks to all who have supported my petition so far - I'm grateful! 

We are up to 543 supporters now but still need as many more as we can get to send the strongest possible message to 10 Downing Street.

The petition can be found via the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

If you haven't already done so I hope that you will take a couple of minutes to do so. Please encourage friends and family to offer their support also.

Hoping to find some more supporters from our newer members at least - Mark and Mary possibly and maybe others?

John


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2010)

I put links to yours and Alison's petitions on my blog post yesterday John, hopefully get you a few more names!

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/02/with-valentines-day-approaching-sorry.html


----------



## wallycorker (Feb 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I put links to yours and Alison's petitions on my blog post yesterday John, hopefully get you a few more names!
> 
> http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/02/with-valentines-day-approaching-sorry.html


Thanks Northerner - I'm grateful.

Please be aware that Alison's e-petition has now expired. She really ought to have let it run for the full term - i.e. twelve months - to give her sufficient chance to reach a level of support that ensures a Government response - i.e. usually 500 supporters.

Mine comes to an end in April so it's quite a lot of time left.

That point is worth bearing in mind for anyone starting a new e-petition. I wish that more people would do so to keep our messages needing to be addressed by the Government of the day.

Best wishes - John


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks John, I'll remove the link to Alison's petition.


----------



## Peter C (Feb 13, 2010)

wallycorker said:


> That point is worth bearing in mind for anyone starting a new e-petition. I wish that more people would do so to keep our messages needing to be addressed by the Government of the day.
> 
> Best wishes - John



Hi John,
These petitions to 10 Downing Street don't even make it through to their alleged destination. The e-petition scheme is looked after by a Civivl Servant in Watford(?) who just ignores any that fail to reach 500. If they score 500 he passes them on the relevant Govt Dept ( NOT 10 Downing Street). They in turn just put up a Sir Humphrey to brush the petition aside and tell the petitioner that "Nanny Knows Best".
Students of Politics have named these e-petitions ( one of the last gimmicks of our Tony) as one of the reasons for the current disenchantment with politics and politicians. Earnest people petition on subjects they are closely involved with and they are just get scant attention and are kicked into touch.
The Civil Service is furious that this pointless e-petition scheme has been allowed to run on under Gordon.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2010)

Peter C said:


> Hi John,
> These petitions to 10 Downing Street don't even make it through to their alleged destination. The e-petition scheme is looked after by a Civivl Servant in Watford(?) who just ignores any that fail to reach 500. If they score 500 he passes them on the relevant Govt Dept ( NOT 10 Downing Street). They in turn just put up a Sir Humphrey to brush the petition aside and tell the petitioner that "Nanny Knows Best".
> Students of Politics have named these e-petitions ( one of the last gimmicks of our Tony) as one of the reasons for the current disenchantment with politics and politicians. Earnest people petition on subjects they are closely involved with and they are just get scant attention and are kicked into touch.
> The Civil Service is furious that this pointless e-petition scheme has been allowed to run on under Gordon.



I wonder if contacting the local MP might lend a bit more weight to the petition's progress? Especially if not a Labour MP.


----------



## oskar (Feb 13, 2010)

I live in the same area as the originator of the petition and our MP is a labour minister who *always* supports the government. He has just hit the headlines for saying that repossession is possibly the best option for many...


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2010)

oskar said:


> I live in the same area as the originator of the petition and our MP is a labour minister who *always* supports the government. He has just hit the headlines for saying that repossession is possibly the best option for many...



Hmm..how about writing to his opposition candidates in that case!


----------



## wallycorker (Feb 20, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I wonder if contacting the local MP might lend a bit more weight to the petition's progress? Especially if not a Labour MP.


Oh Northerner! I contact MPs as well - not only mine but other MPs too. You will find somewhere that there are quite a few politicians including MPs - Conservative, Liberal Democrat and Labour - who have added their support to this particular petition.

I'm a quite simple-minded person really - I just believe in campaigning for things that I feel strongly about. I never expect immediate results because things don't happen like that. However, I do believe that the more pressure that is applied on politicians then the greater the chance that something will be done at some stage.

In my opinion, we ought to bombarding people with our messages in the hope that something might trigger the wheels that turn so slowly in a different direction.

After all if diabetics can't be bothered to press on matters that are wrong and affect us - then how can we expect the powers that be to be interested?

Please encourage others to support my campaign.

John


----------



## wallycorker (Feb 25, 2010)

oskar said:


> I live in the same area as the originator of the petition and our MP is a labour minister who *always* supports the government. He has just hit the headlines for saying that repossession is possibly the best option for many...


Hi oskar,

Yes - he does and yes he did. However, I think that he was ambushed into saying what he did and then not allowed to finish off saying what he intended to say. 

I'm sometimes critical of him but the MP that you refer to is basically a good guy. However, he is the President of the Wath Diabetes UK Family Support Group so he has shown an interest in our problems.

Do you fancy coming along?

Best wishes - John


----------



## wallycorker (Feb 27, 2010)

Had a sudden surge of support for my diabetes petition on 10 Downing Street.

Anyone any ideas on where the support might be coming from? It's the names at the bottom of the list that are the new additions. I'd be interested to know if anyone has any ideas.

Anyone else on this forum willing to add their support - or better still get family and friends to support the petition? I'd appreciate any help that you can give.

You can find the petition via this link:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

John


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't recognise the names John. I did put a link to your petition on my blog, so it's always possible that was a source for one or two of them! Great to see that you're over 500!


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Feb 27, 2010)

*Contacted MP*



Northerner said:


> I wonder if contacting the local MP might lend a bit more weight to the petition's progress? Especially if not a Labour MP.



Dear Northerner,

I contacted Adrian Sanders (Liberal) regarding a diabetes issue and he was absolutely useless.

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------



## kellyt (Feb 27, 2010)

signed..advice is very out dated  x


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Feb 28, 2010)

*Welcome*



kellyt said:


> signed..advice is very out dated  x



Dear kellyt,

Welcome to the forum - your short post intrigued me. What is the advice that is out of date.  

Regards   Dodger


----------



## kellyt (Mar 1, 2010)

hi Dodger,
 I didn't mean your advice i meant the health authorities, I have been living with diabeties for ten years myself and my dad 25 years at least.. back in the days when you had to pay for your own needles, times change so advice should too. My post was even shorter..just "signed" but it said too short to post so i had to add something else...sorry didnt mean to be cryptic lol 

kelly


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Kelly,

I had understood what you were saying even if it was maybe a little bit cryptic. 

Thanks for your support.

Best wishes - John


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 3, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I don't recognise the names John. I did put a link to your petition on my blog, so it's always possible that was a source for one or two of them! Great to see that you're over 500!


Hi Northerner, 

Maybe it is the link on your blog because the number of supporters increased by a chunk again over the weekend.

Thanks for your help anyway - John


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 5, 2010)

There are nearly up to 600 supporters now for my diabetes petition on 10 Downing Street. Let's try to get it past the 600 mark!

Anyone else willing to help - new member perhaps? Also, if you have already supported yourself please try to enlist a few friends and family too because that makes a tremendous difference. I'd appreciate any help that you can offer.

You can find the petition via this link:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

John


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 5, 2010)

ukjeff27 said:


> Signed and sent, well done.


Thanks!

Anyone else willing to help - new members perhaps? Also, if you have already supported yourself please try to enlist a few friends and family too because that makes a tremendous difference. I'd appreciate any help that you can offer.

You can find the petition via this link:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

John


----------



## shellyknees (Mar 7, 2010)

Count me in Whally. Im a type 2 and its been my dream and goal to retire early with my partner and go round Europe in a motor home for months at a time without returning to Blighty. It is essential that I get to the stage of diet and exercise control of my diabetes and as a newly diagnosed diabetic and devastated and determined for my dream not to be shelved because of the lack of sensible advice for diabetic nurses etc. Ived signed your petition and Thank you for setting it up!


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 7, 2010)

shellyknees said:


> Count me in Whally. Im a type 2 and its been my dream and goal to retire early with my partner and go round Europe in a motor home for months at a time without returning to Blighty. It is essential that I get to the stage of diet and exercise control of my diabetes and as a newly diagnosed diabetic and devastated and determined for my dream not to be shelved because of the lack of sensible advice for diabetic nurses etc. Ived signed your petition and Thank you for setting it up!


Thanks Shellyknees!

The petition will expire very soon. C'mon everyone else! Keep adding your support! 

Anyone else willing to help - new members perhaps? Also, if you have already supported yourself please try to enlist a few friends and family too because that makes a tremendous difference. I'd appreciate any help that you can offer.

You can find the petition via this link:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

John


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 8, 2010)

Jean said:


> ..so I'm probably 450


Thanks Jean! It's now standing at 599. Anybody willing to take it up to 600?

The petition will expire very soon. C'mon everyone else! Keep adding your support! 

Anyone else willing to help - new members perhaps? Also, if you have already supported yourself please try to enlist a few friends and family too because that makes a tremendous difference. I'd appreciate any help that you can offer.

You can find the petition via this link:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

John


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 27, 2010)

shellyknees said:


> Count me in Whally. Im a type 2 and its been my dream and goal to retire early with my partner and go round Europe in a motor home for months at a time without returning to Blighty. It is essential that I get to the stage of diet and exercise control of my diabetes and as a newly diagnosed diabetic and devastated and determined for my dream not to be shelved because of the lack of sensible advice for diabetic nurses etc. Ived signed your petition and Thank you for setting it up!


Thanks shellyknees! Support is currently standing at 627. 

The petition will expire very soon. C'mon everyone else! Keep adding your support! 

Anyone else willing to help - new members perhaps? Also, if you have already supported yourself please try to enlist a few friends and family too because that makes a tremendous difference. I'd appreciate any help that you can offer.

You can find the petition via this link:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

John


----------



## Fudge (Mar 28, 2010)

just signed as well


----------



## thedame (Mar 28, 2010)

All signed up - thanks for doing this I will copy your post and link into another forum I use - not a diabetes one, but we have a section on diabetes and have been discussing the carb issue recently. (Unless you beat me to it Bev!)


----------



## remrafs (Mar 28, 2010)

*Petition signed*

All signed up.
I'm Type 1 but still feel strongly that Type 2s should test as much as I do - it's probably more important for those who are diet-controlled as how can you know if you're controlling your levels if you don't know what they are? The carbs advice is madness too. The whole thing should be reviewed and controls put in place to ensure people get the same level of care no matter where they live


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 28, 2010)

Signed up!

Joined up thinking in the NHS on this subject would be beneficial to everyone. It is quite apparent that the newly diagnosed are being given mixed messages depending on where they are in the country.

Personally, I've found that the help I've been given by the NHS has been really excellent. But reading what other newly diagnosed have had to go through, it is apparent that some people in the NHS need better guidance.

Andy

p.s. I don't necessarily agree that type 2's need to test as often as type 1's. It depends on the circumstances though. For example, it would be a complete waste if I tested myself more than once/twice a week because I'd just be recording a load of 4's, 5's and 6's.


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 28, 2010)

Fudge said:


> just signed as well


Thanks Fudge! That's given it a another boost - support is currently standing at 633. 

The petition will expire very soon. C'mon everyone else! Keep adding your support! 

Anyone else willing to help - new members perhaps? Also, if you have already supported yourself please try to enlist a few friends and family too because that makes a tremendous difference. I'd appreciate any help that you can offer.

You can find the petition via this link:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

John


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 29, 2010)

thedame said:


> All signed up - thanks for doing this I will copy your post and link into another forum I use - not a diabetes one, but we have a section on diabetes and have been discussing the carb issue recently. (Unless you beat me to it Bev!)


Thanks thedame! Great stuff! 

The petition will expire very soon. C'mon everyone else! Keep adding your support! It'd be nice to get the level of support up to the 700 mark.

Anyone else willing to help - new members perhaps? Also, if you have already supported yourself please try to enlist a few friends and family too because that makes a tremendous difference. I'd appreciate any help that you can offer.

You can find the petition via this link:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Diabetes-Advice/

John


----------

